# Mercury 2 Stroke Outboard at Start Up ???



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Have a 2004 Merc 115HP 2-stroke that runs very good. The problem is at start up. Engine starts immediately but stalls after a few seconds. Check the primer bulb and it is semi-soft. Reprime bulb and fires right up again and stalls after a few seconds. Seems that the motor is not getting the fuel it needs to stay started. Put on a new primer bulb and hose and still the same thing. This goes on for about 5 minutes before it stays running. Once it runs never anymore of a problem. Can shut it off and start it right up without problems. Trimming the motor all the way down helps some but it still will stall. Suggestions?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Snook said:


> Have a 2004 Merc 115HP 2-stroke that runs very good. The problem is at start up. Engine starts immediately but stalls after a few seconds. Check the primer bulb and it is semi-soft. Reprime bulb and fires right up again and stalls after a few seconds. Seems that the motor is not getting the fuel it needs to stay started. Put on a new primer bulb and hose and still the same thing. This goes on for about 5 minutes before it stays running. Once it runs never anymore of a problem. Can shut it off and start it right up without problems. Trimming the motor all the way down helps some but it still will stall. Suggestions?



my old 150 HP did the same thing twice once the check valve in the new ball was leaking,,then the fuel pump was going bad I guess, the pump would not pump good when the engine was cold, when it warmed up it was fine,,the new pump cured it ,,but what I don't understand it would start fine after 4 or 5 hours with the old pump,,,one thing I did find that this was a less of a problem if the motor was left in the down position,,tilted up apparently the fuel drains from the carbs,,


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/primer.html

From Continuous Wave web site.
===========================================================
I moved my primer bulb from a horizontal position to the vertical position, it helped some.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Snook,
How long has this been going on? Just since it's gotten cooler? What is your start procedure? May have to choke it for a little longer, and do you put the throttle over the detent in neutral to give it a little more gas? When the motor goes to stall out, push in the key choke momentarily. It should give it a boost.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Workdog said:


> Hey Snook,
> How long has this been going on? Just since it's gotten cooler? What is your start procedure? May have to choke it for a little longer, and do you put the throttle over the detent in neutral to give it a little more gas? When the motor goes to stall out, push in the key choke momentarily. It should give it a boost.


Jeff, it is worse in the cooler weather. I haven't tried to choke it with the key when it starts to stall. I'll give it a try next year as she is already winterized and in the garage. Blue Pike listed a thread regarding the primer bulb that is interesting too. I'm gonna shorten the hose and place the bulb closer to the engine. The engine runs really good it's just the initial start up. Thanks' to all for the input.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

The Key choke does the trick for me on my 100 Mercury cold hearted engine, mine sounds just like yours the bulb never stays inflated/hard. Winterized? The fishing season just came backin a cpl weeks ago lol good luck next yr.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Good info there bluepike.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

jshbuckeye said:


> The Key choke does the trick for me on my 100 Mercury cold hearted engine, mine sounds just like yours the bulb never stays inflated/hard. Winterized? The fishing season just came backin a cpl weeks ago lol good luck next yr.


Not done yet, just waiting on some ice Until then I'll be in the treestand waiting on Mr.Big:!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm w/ Workdog, just put it in high idle and give it a little choke when it starts to die. Should warm up in a couple minutes. My 125 doesn't like the cold either.


----------

